# SEARS Model 549-2892 8-inch Lathe (Re-badged Emco Compact 8) as an entry point?



## Mark Fogleman (Oct 23, 2022)

I've been offered the above lathe still in the box from the 1980s. Pricing is yet to be discussed. I've turned a screwdriver and used a tap and die as far as metal working so I don't know anything. I want to be able to make small metal, wood, and bone items for luthiery, wooden box making, etc. Will this be a good entry point or is there too much Zamak? Thanks!


----------



## twhite (Oct 23, 2022)

Here is a good read on it. 






						Emco Compact 8 Lathe & Clones
					

Emco Compact 8 Lathe<br>- also badged as the Craftsman 549 -



					lathes.co.uk
				





Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 23, 2022)

It's a great machine; check that it has the extra change gears with it- they are expensive to buy
I would expect to pay 2000$ or more for one of those in original condition here in the bay area
All the Austrian Emco-Maier machines such as that were made to very close tolerances-  check out the following link: (not me)


			David Anderson's Machine Tools


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Oct 23, 2022)

I'd buy it if the price is right.

But then I build small things and need a lathe for the house for when I dont get to the shop for feeling crappy


----------



## Mark Fogleman (Oct 23, 2022)

Thanks all!


----------



## twhite (Oct 23, 2022)

Keep us posted on what you decide. When you purchase it we will need pictures


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------

